
Tim Cook says he stands behind the 250 Dreamers currently working for Apple - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/03/tim-cook-says-he-stands-behind-the-250-dreamers-currently-working-for-apple
======
gamechangr
what does Tim Cook's tweet.... mean?

A solution... "rooted in American values"....?

Does he mean an immigration policy/work permits rooted in American values? If
so...what does that look like practically?

~~~
btian
That is up to further debate.

Tim Cook's tweet means what he says - eliminating DACA is un-American.

~~~
amagaeru
US Gov saying it is unwilling to foot the bill for these non-citizens.

With these responses, and lack of discussion of "backup plans" for said
DREAMers, these highly profitable multi-national corporations are saying the
same thing.

Where is our collective outrage?

